# Using q6 modifier for locum coverage



## TAMMY12 (May 16, 2017)

Our group is starting to use quite few locum's for coverage.  We had used the Q6 modifier many years ago.  Does anyone know if it is still a valid modifier with CMS?  I have searched the website but can't find anything current.


----------



## dwaldman (May 18, 2017)

https://www.wpsgha.com/wps/portal/m...H48V7WYP9RqrEQ!!/dz/d5/L2dBISEvZ0FBIS9nQSEh/#

Modifier Q6 Fact Sheet

Information about modifier Q6. 

Definition: Services furnished by a locum tenens physician.
Appropriate Usage

When a physician agrees to see patients of another physician under arrangements of the original physician*

The regular physician is not available to see patients*

The patient arranges or seeks service of their regular physician*

Short term coverage provided, under 60 days*

The physician seeing the patient is not in practice for themselves, or employed as part of another practice

Inappropriate Usage

When the physician is covering for an absence of a long term*

When the physician is in the same group

CMS Resources
CMS Internet-Only Manual, Publication*100-04 Chapter 1*, Section 30.2.11
Note: The regular physician maintains the records, and states who saw the patient that day by name and National Provider Identifier (NPI).


----------

